# Novopen Echo skins



## NI-Bookworm

Hi
Does anyone know where I can get skins for my sons novopen Echo?? 

Thanks in advance 

Maria


----------



## trophywench

Can you get skins for any pens?


----------



## NI-Bookworm

I am not sure to be honest.

Our paediatric nurse mentioned the Echo skins, as my son and husband use the same pens it would be great to be able to personalise them.  Searched on the Internet but can only see them available on American websites.


----------



## trophywench

Well ask HER then!  LOL


----------



## Sally71

Yes they are available, we got a nice butterfly one right before we found out we were getting the pump.  They gave it to us at the hospital - perhaps ask the next time you have a check up?


----------



## HOBIE

You only need to ask


----------



## curlygirl

Hi Maria,

There is a company called pentrim.co.uk that sells stick on skins for the novopen echo. I haven't used them personally, but i have read good things about them. Hope that is of some use to you.

Curlygirl


----------



## NI-Bookworm

I had asked the nurse about them but although she had seen them she wasn't sure where to get them.

I called the novopen customer care line and they offer a green, orange, butterfly or football one.  They offered me 2 and are posting them out to me.


----------

